# video feeds jumping



## irish787 (Dec 15, 2011)

am having a problem when I go sites ... ads that are video and games too are jumping and sometimes when the game is opening ... it's upside down at first ... seems to be streaming for a long time ... what's happening??? Please help!


----------



## Jamkas (Sep 28, 2011)

We're gonna need some specifications.

Please go to the top left of your screen and click the Apple logo then click About this Mac.

Give us the information there. What version of Mac OS X you're using. Also what browser you're using.


----------



## Darkedge (Dec 25, 2011)

Try going to software update, update everything, update flash, etc.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

You haven't stated your hardware specs or your network setup. (Using Wifi?)

Sometimes Flash just stinks on OS X on what appears should be adequately sufficient hardware.


----------

